# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Кулера Scythe

## Deus Ex

Доброго времени суток. Совсем недавно задался вопросом апгрейда своего старого корча и одним из вопросов по замене стал и замена кулера. Мне знакомые советуют кулера фирмы Scythe, но я о ней ничего не знаю и хочу поинтересоваться вашим мнением по этой фирме и производимой ей кулерами, их качество, эффективность и т.д.. В будущем у меня будет стоять проц intel core i7.

----------


## Elfman

Кулера Scythe  очень популярные, есть определенные модели которые очень хорошо подходят для разгона. Есть и минусы, но они такие мелкие, что выигрываем в цене и качестве. У самого лично СО другого производителя, но там так вышло, сейчас бы брал что-то из Scythe, а если совсем с ума сойти то можно купить и Ноктуа. А какой именно i7, Ivy?

----------


## Deus Ex

Я видел, что Ivy появились, но всетаки больше склоняюсь к покупке именно sandy. А какой конкретно кулер могли бы посоветовать?

----------


## Elfman

Ну это Ваше личное дело, но я бы поступил по другому. Ну а что именно конкретно, мне нравится много их кулеров, но я бы купил Scythe Mine 2, это штуковина для грамотного разгона. Можно Мачо посмотреть от Термалрайт.


Для качественного разгона самое оно .

----------


## Deus Ex

У Scythe mine три вентилятора? А не будет ли он очень шумным? Тоже ведь не мало важный фактор!

----------


## Elfman

> У Scythe mine три вентилятора? А не будет ли он очень шумным? Тоже ведь не мало важный фактор!


Нет конечно, в комплекте в Scythe Mine 2 идет один вентилятор. Но как и все башенного типа, позволяют подключить дополнительные вентиляторы.

----------


## Deus Ex

> Нет конечно, в комплекте в Scythe Mine 2 идет один вентилятор. Но как и все башенного типа, позволяют подключить дополнительные вентиляторы.


А для чего тогда 3И Что это даст?

----------


## Elfman

Шума прибавит ))) Ну для экстремального разгона все это, шум конечно будет, но теоретически три винта на минимальных оборотах будет очень хорошо. Так что смысл есть. Поэтому и стоит присмотреться к Scythe Mine 2.

----------


## Deus Ex

Всетаки взял Scythe Mine 2 Неделя полет нормальный. Надо еще на разгоне испытать)

----------


## Elfman

> Всетаки взял Scythe Mine 2 Неделя полет нормальный. Надо еще на разгоне испытать)


Так с ним ничего не нормального и не может быть. Единственно, а за сколько взяли? Очень на них цены плавают. Как-то даже странно, видео разбежку цены до 1000р., что согласитесь не мало.

----------


## Deus Ex

Я отдал за него 2200, не мало, но он стоит своих денег

----------


## Elfman

Конечно не мало, проблем никаких не было с установкой, память не задевает этот Scythe Mine 2?

----------


## Deus Ex

> Конечно не мало, проблем никаких не было с установкой, память не задевает этот Scythe Mine 2?


Нет, встал относительно легко, есть небольшие трудности, но не каждый же день его ставить и снимать будешь

----------


## Elfman

> Нет, встал относительно легко, есть небольшие трудности, но не каждый же день его ставить и снимать будешь


Ой не факт, ой не факт Есть кто и каждый день снимет ))))  Мало таких, но есть. Так вот самый прикол, кто мне скажет правда или нет, что у Scythe бывают проблемы с ребрами радиатора, аля типа болтаются?

----------


## Deus Ex

> Ой не факт, ой не факт Есть кто и каждый день снимет ))))  Мало таких, но есть. Так вот самый прикол, кто мне скажет правда или нет, что у Scythe бывают проблемы с ребрами радиатора, аля типа болтаются?


Первый раз про такое вообще слышу, а снимать каждый это уже будут, наверное, проф оверклокеры или тестеры, в противном случае смысла часто снимать нет

----------


## Elfman

Ну я слышал такое, что типа слабый удар и сыпятся ребра у Scythe, как бы не могу сказать про модель, но типа такое есть.

----------


## Deus Ex

Меня больше опосает при ударе чтобы мать не вырвало, а ребра наврятли так уже плохо собраны, scythe не та фирма чтобы лажу выпускать, максимум бракованый экземпляр

----------


## Elfman

> Меня больше опосает при ударе чтобы мать не вырвало, а ребра наврятли так уже плохо собраны, scythe не та фирма чтобы лажу выпускать, максимум бракованый экземпляр


Ну если ногами не пинать, то может и не посыпется ничего ))))  А то что scythe крутая фирма, то такого быть не может, ни у кого нету, ничего идеального. Нельзя взять просто так и сделать, что-то идеально =)

----------


## Deus Ex

Естественно брак есть у всех, другое дело когда бывает, что изначально г делают некоторые конторы, но сейчас это большая редкость.

----------


## Mickelson

вот как раз таки изначально Г не редкость уже)))

----------

